# Blue sip or New River



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

This girl (assuming) was sold to me as a new river but doesn't look like the other one I have. Looks more like a blue sip ...can anyone confirm? 

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Was the purchase from a reputable breeder?


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

Wasn't really a breeder but a personal friend. Probably sold to him as two new rivers. They look so different is why I would question it

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## tnwalkers (Jul 15, 2012)

from what i have read the Blue Sip and the New River are the same thing.
Dendrobates tinctorius morphguide


----------

